# Best Stud for this Mare?



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you have a pedigree on the mare?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Does the owner think she is cowy and does he want a foal with those traits? If he does, he would never even look at a HUS stallion.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Left Hand Percherons has a very good point. What does the owner want to get out of the foal? If he just wants to breed the mare and sell the foal, that stallion seems decent. If he has a specific kind of horse in mind (a ranch horse), I might be more inclined to look for a reining stud, or at least a working cow horse stud. They tend to be a little more level, though could be long-backed. My biggest concerns would really just be to make sure the horse has decent legs and a strong enough back. The mare provides decent looking legs, and actually seems fairly well-built to me, so I think a level stud with some sturdy legs would be good.

Anyway... If the owner doesn't mind a definitely HUS/dressage type, I think Indian Artbeat is decent. This boy also seems fairly decent and has a little more "oomf" that could carry the foal into the cow ring a little more than the "Iron" line: Rosenfeldt Quarter Horses home of Duplicated Deck, Br I Am and Its All About Blue, offering quality hunter under saddle prospects for AQHA and NSBA


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

If he's determined to breed her to "a 14.1 hh perlino AQHA stud owned by his friend", I'm pretty sure his budget is more in the $250-500 range, and live cover most likely. (Sometimes just because you can breed to a $1000 stud, doesn't mean they'll let you. xD)


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> If he's determined to breed her to "a 14.1 hh perlino AQHA stud owned by his friend", I'm pretty sure his budget is more in the $250-500 range, and live cover most likely. (Sometimes just because you can breed to a $1000 stud, doesn't mean they'll let you. xD)


I'm thinking the same :-( 
Looked for studs in your state that had Lower fees that aren't bad :wink:
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1764092 - DIRTY IMPRESSION
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1857449 - Rock Four


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ the Rock Four horse looks promising. Love Sonny Dee Bar and Jetalito lines.

And has "color" too


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

He also is more a pleasure horse{ WP/HUS} which would be breeding more on lines mare is bred for


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I think he has gorgeous coloring to boot. (not that it matters, but hey, maybe he'd trade in a perlino for a sabino?)


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Does the owner think she is cowy and does he want a foal with those traits? If he does, he would never even look at a HUS stallion.


No, owners preference is cow horses, but he is aware that she‘s not. The biggest thing is that he can look at a cow horse abd say confidently, that's a great horse but has no idea what he's looking at in a WP or HUS stallion. In that case, he wants proven off spring. He's always dealt with cow horses.

I asked if he only wanted live cover or if he wanted to look at AI and he said that AI was fine.

Stud fee is $1000 at max but only if the stallion is excellent. You're right when you say $250-$500 is more what he wants, but he said he‘d pay more for an excellent stallion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Also, his goal will likely be to raise the foal for three or four years and then sell once he has a good idea about what the foal ia good at, but the target buyer would likely be me haha. If not me, I know at least one other girl who wants a HUS bred foal from this mare. A good prospect cor any of the english disciplines around here usually sell pretty good as they're hard to find and good ones even more so. I think such a foal would have much better chances than the original foal he desired.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Indian Artbeat produces GORGEOUS babies. I used to board with the owner. Beautiful horse.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I love the majority of stallions from Blazing Colours Farm in Canada. They have a cremello, a black and white tobiano, a palomino and buckskin sabino. Most are JC registered or are part of a Warmblood registry plus a few are dual registered with the APHA. They would be at the top of the budget but they are great. www.blazingcoloursfarm.com


----------

